# Can't Get A Big Enough "Heart"



## shaniandras (Jan 7, 2020)

Hi guys,

Need some pointers here.

My first time attempting an "art" yesterday and tried do a "heart" ybut couldn't get it big enough to resemble one instead what I got is this teeny weeny one.

What gives, why :T_______T:


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

This should help explain, then its just practice practice practice


----------



## Yas90 (Mar 3, 2020)

Thanks for the video, will give the technique a whirl tomorrow

Had the same struggles


----------



## wan (Oct 19, 2016)

milk not too hot not to foam, try 45 degree cup (or the deeper cup to less pressure) slowly turn to 90 degree position. at the same time, keep milking the middle and finish line to cup. Practice milk perfect.


----------

